# creeping mint charlie



## kriskristofferzen (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello all,

I got some creeping mint charlie at my lfs for my riparium. I am thinking about growing it emersed in one of ripariumsupply planters.... Is this a plant that is more terrestrial than aquatic? I will say that it has a very pleasant smell :icon_wink


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you know the scientific name? Some creeping mints will grow underwater and some won't.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

i had a jungle of creeping jenny growing in and out of the water for a very long time.


----------



## kriskristofferzen (Nov 18, 2010)

I dont have the scientific name but here is a picture of what it looks like, it was sold by a local fish store as creeping mint charlie.....


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

google turned this up
Micromeria/Clinopodium brownei

it should work as a rip plant.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Will definitely work for both. It's clinopodium brownei. I have it growing in my tank and it often emerges from the tank. Beautiful plant. It's really sensitive to nitrates. If they get too low, this plant will melt quickly. It's a great indicator plant for that reason.


----------



## kriskristofferzen (Nov 18, 2010)

*creeping....*

thanks for the responses, they are helpful, i have some in my riparium planter that already melted unfortunately. However, the grouping that is in the aquarium definitely is going strong and hopefully will grow out of the water....thanks.:red_mouth


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Clinopodium cf. brownei like the others said. Its a beautiful plant but puts out aerial roots. It also accepts trimming them off well if youre dilligent.


----------

